# Haflinger called Anya (Antje)



## Anna* (2 November 2014)

If anyone knows of a haflinger called Anya (Dutch registered name, Antje) could they please message me! There was a passport mix up when they were imported and I have their passport and they inadvertently have mine. They will be please to know that their pony is still the same age but has better breeding than they thought so can register her in the UK!


----------



## Anna* (2 November 2014)

Bumping for the night crew!


----------



## Slave2Magic (2 November 2014)

My friend has a haflinger called Anya. I have just texted her to ask what her registered name is.


----------



## BessyBoo (2 November 2014)

Do you know what region they might have ended up? Might help narrow it down a bit, and could share on the relevant regional facebook groups etc


----------



## Anna* (2 November 2014)

Sorry! Forgot about that! We think that she might have stayed in the Lincolnshire area. I've put it on a couple of Lincolnshire based Facebook groups and have found the lady that had them after they were imported and I know that the pony was then owned by Black Cat Equiestrian Centre but nothing after that. The equestrian centre themselves have said they can't remember where she went.


----------



## Anna* (2 November 2014)

Slave2Magic said:



			My friend has a haflinger called Anya. I have just texted her to ask what her registered name is.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic - fingers crossed!


----------



## Anna* (3 November 2014)

Did your hear anything back?


----------



## Anna* (3 November 2014)

Bit of extra info:

It just occurred to me that it might sound a but weird seeing a post, asking about my horse! If it is the right Haflinger she will have a Dutch Passport in the names 'Antje' that doesn't quite match the pony:
 I have this passport:
Swanita
chip: 528210000478795. 
DOB: 20/3/04.

But the chip in my mare has revealed that I have this pony:
Antje. 
Chip:  528.210000448653
DOB: 11/6/04

It appears that the passports were swapped over at Black Cat Equestrian whilst there were there.  The drawing inside the passport will also show a blaze with a 'hook' shape at the top - happy to send a photo showing that and photographs of the Swanita passport.

£170 for a replacement passport which is why I'm trying so hard to find the passport!


----------



## Slave2Magic (3 November 2014)

I haven't heard back from my friend yet but I am now pretty certain it isn't the Anya that you are looking for. I am sure she is older than 10.


----------



## Anna* (29 December 2014)

Shameless bump in case someone new sees it!


----------



## Anna* (25 January 2015)

Another shameless bump.


----------



## Anna* (16 February 2015)

Sorry!


----------



## Tern (18 February 2015)

Try posting this on all the haflinger fb groups!


----------



## Anna* (22 February 2015)

Tern said:



			Try posting this on all the haflinger fb groups! 

Click to expand...

Thank you - I've put it in Haffy Addicts several times - have found 2 other relatives who came over on the same boat but just missing this one!


----------



## Anna* (5 March 2015)

Thank you to everyone who replied. Against the odds I have found the missing haflinger and our passports have been exchanged!


----------

